# Recruiting in the Canadian army



## morggs (14 Jan 2004)

Hi all.
I‘m a young guy from New Zealand. I hold Canadian citizenship and have been here for about 14 months. I have had an application in with the Canadian army for around 10 months. I‘m still waiting for the security clearance to come through. The thing that is frustrating me, is they never call to keep me interested or informed. I phone them, and chase them up for the information on my progress. Is this not there job! Can somebody please inlighten me as to why this service is substandard. I can see why they have trouble recuiting new members. I‘m sitting here ready to go!!!!
Cheers guy‘s


----------



## Infanteer (15 Jan 2004)

Yeah, don‘t worry about it.  CFRC sucks.


----------



## Pikache (15 Jan 2004)

And it‘s better answer in recruiting forum.


----------



## yot (15 Jan 2004)

same as me, the recuiter said I have to wait for a year to 2 years to go though security clearance check... I am waiting..............


----------



## Enzo (15 Jan 2004)

Hang in there boys, going into year 5. I‘m a "special" case though

CFRC SUCKS!!! Require a serious overhaul of procedure and personnel.

That‘s the best I can say about them   

Cheers.


----------



## Franko (15 Jan 2004)

Lets start getting real here chaps. If they haven‘t gotten in touch with you after you‘ve gone through the entire process including testing,interviews,security application and the physical, well...I‘ll be blunt.They don‘t forget who you are or where your files are...you probably didn‘t make the grade.

BTW...security checks don‘t take 2 years.

Sorry ‘bout your luck

Regards


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (15 Jan 2004)

dont give up..keep harassing them like i did..eventually they get tired of hearing your voice and tell you what you want.


----------



## btk_joker (15 Jan 2004)

I know two people who got shut down for reasons that they only saw on paper, where if they me them, they would be in. Anyway, the point I was making is that both of these individuals decided not to take no for an answer and wrote all kinda of politicians. within weeks, they were both in.

Keep trying,
J. Lightfoot


----------



## yot (15 Jan 2004)

Do u guys know... usually, how long will the security clearance check for non Canadian take? I came from H.K, and I have Canadian citzship.


----------



## Ruthless4Life (15 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Hulk:
> [qb] I know two people who got shut down for reasons that they only saw on paper, where if they me them, they would be in. Anyway, the point I was making is that both of these individuals decided not to take no for an answer and wrote all kinda of politicians. within weeks, they were both in.
> 
> Keep trying,
> J. Lightfoot [/qb]


Makes me think about the decisiveness of the army...


----------



## Ruthless4Life (15 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by yot:
> [qb] Do u guys know... usually, how long will the security clearance check for non Canadian take? I came from H.K, and I have Canadian citzship. [/qb]


How long have you been in Canada? If 10 years or over, then it shouldn‘t be too much of a problem.


----------



## yot (15 Jan 2004)

not over 10, its only around 7 years


----------



## kaspacanada (15 Jan 2004)

My security clearance took a while, I think my application was in progress for about a 8 months in total and you raise what I feel is a really good point: they never call to keep you interested.  I do think that is a problem.  The army is desperately seeking manpower, and the process is so long, tedious and seems to be fruitless while you are going through it.  I am sure that people find other things to do while their applications are in progress and they drop it.  I did at one point.  I remember looking for a job when I had left BC when I was 17 and had worked for a while in restaurants.  I wanted a change and looked for the first time to the military.  The recruiting lady in Calgary told me that it would be about an 8 month process and I was like WTF???  I needed a job then, not in 8 months.  Didn‘t even think about it for two more years, worked in a few different industries, and then went back to college in BC and joined the reserves.

  And as for the case of Canadian citizens, I don‘t think the waiting period should be as long as it is.  They have passed enough clearance to get CDN citizenship.  It may help if the process was streamlined like a normal job, at least for Canadian citizens.  Might have some issues with dual citizenship people, but I see no reason to seriously delay the average applicant if there is a demand for the position.


----------



## Enzo (16 Jan 2004)

Franko - The point is, if they have decided to pass on you, then how about a letter, e-mail or phone call eh? I understand the concept of showing interest on your part to get in, but this isn‘t exactly a overcrowded market. Does the CF have to ensure that they are getting the best pers that they can. In theory, yes. Are they in practice? Not always no. Are they trying? As a whole, I‘d question that. Individually, maybe. So in short, the CFRC sucks. Too many people in there who are drifting along.

And for the record, I personally don‘t enjoy doing other peoples work for them. In my enjoyable time in dealing with the CFRC, I‘ve had to in order to "speed up the process." You‘d think we were in the 19th century. When a response to an enquiry takes 6 months. That is hardly efficient. To test that one by the way, I called in a favour and a officer was able to acquire the same information that I was requesting with 1 phone call in 30 minutes. Nothing was confidential. There was no security or sensitivity issues regarding that information. What else would you call it but inefficient. That‘s the nicest way I can phrase my feelings about this.


----------



## NMPeters (16 Jan 2004)

Let‘s not blame the Army for a system over which it has no control. The Army would like to see changes made within the recruiting system too and is working with those that control recruiting to work out solutions. Is it going to happen over night? Nope. Just like everything else in the CF, it‘s a long slow bureaucratic process to make changes happen.

And morggs, I understand your frustration with the length of the process; however, if you were applying for a job anywhere else, would you expect the employer to call you all the time saying "Yes, we have your application on file. Just wanted to let you know that". Nine times out of ten a civilian employer won‘t even acknowledge receipt of an application or resume yet no one starts discussion threads complaining about that. So is it CFRC‘s job to call you regularly and let you know that your file is still active? No. YOU are the one who wants the job, so YOU need to be the one to take the interest in your application.

I know everyone is going to jump all over me for that response but, oh well.


----------



## kaspacanada (16 Jan 2004)

The only prob I see with that Peters is that civilian employers don‘t take 8 months - at least most don‘t - to hire you.  Generally speaking, if there is an opening, it is filled as fast as possible, and you usually know within a few weeks or a month whether or not you have the job.  The army needs people badly from many official and non-official accounts, and the process doesn‘t seem to help the situation.  But I totally agree with the first half of your post.  It will be "a long slow bureaucratic process to make changes happen" if at all any changes are acutally made.


----------



## onecat (16 Jan 2004)

true most civilian employers don‘t take 8 months to hire, but then most companies also won‘t hire you if have no experience or at all. Or for that matter if they have take more than a week to train you; then you most likely not going to get the job.  Add to that, the fact that CF has to time your hiring to fit in a training schedule, and it just takes a while.  

There is nothing wrong with having to wait a while to to get in.  And to be honest its a not a long slow "bureacratic process".  They need each step to make sure your a fit for Forces.


----------



## kaspacanada (16 Jan 2004)

The luxury of waiting is not given to all people. The first time I wanted to join, I needed a job then, within a month or mabey I could have held on for two months...but not eight.  Eventually I went home and went back to school and had the time to wait while joining the reserves, but what I am just saying is that this 8 month stuff is not practical for recruiting when our manpower shortages are in the situation they are in.  (yes we always seem to get by)  There are a few slow processes in the army, some for good reasons, some just due to staffing shortages and heavy workloads on our admin clerks..  Last summer the ‘slowness‘ acutally saved me from being plucked from a wonderful summer camp I was working at because the reserves had no work that they could send me on, and dropped into whatever **** might have been waiting for me at St. Jean.  All because they couldn‘t get me out of the reserves, into the regular force, and loaded onto the IAP/BOTC before it was supposed to start.  I spent the rest of the summer enjoying myeself jumping in and out of a lake all day every nice day we had.        (As a side note, I didn‘t know that h*e*l*l was a swearword...)


----------



## Franko (17 Jan 2004)

Just remember chaps, the CF is making an INVESTMENT in the people they"hire". It is not a job, hobby, or something you go to when the chips are down. You are applying to be in a position to protect the people of our country. You are applying to defend our way of life, our morals. 

Radiohead had a good point...training schedules. If you are availiable to join up and swear an oath to Queen and country...you may have to wait for courses to be availiable. The recruiters know this and sadly, can‘t or won‘t say anything for reasons that are beyond my understanding.(never been a recruiter)

You are entitled to your opinion of my career and my brothers in arms‘.

I may not agree with what you are saying, but I‘ll put my life on the line and stare danger in the face so you can say it.

As for the guys who got a politician involved to get them in the forces....   

Regards


----------



## Enzo (17 Jan 2004)

Franko - That‘s what the politician is there for. To assist in an individuals situation when they feel that the system is failing them. I spent 4 years fighting the system until I exhausted all of my options. Now, I regret not going to my MP much sooner. But I didn‘t feel at the time that was an appropriate step as I believed in the system. I do not believe in the system any longer. I have yet to meet anyone who has met or knows me that can understand why I am not back in the CF. Those at CFRC just shrug and say, "the decision was made in Borden, nothing we can do." The Lt. at Borden has never bothered to return my repeated phone calls and I have a stack of paper now which highlights about a dozen inaccuracies and mistakes on the part of the CF.

This is not an undertaking that I have committed myself to because it is a job. If I only wanted that then I‘d be back in the Caribbean or flying somewhere. I have more options than many as I am very well qualified. I grew up with the military and it is within me. I honestly am not satisfied with being anywhere else in life. It‘s what I do best. So when you‘ve gone through the proper channels, been patient and cooperative and are still left alone feeling forgotten. Then I suppose I‘m now glad that someone is listening to me as a person which is nice, but is also looking at the facts and working towards that effect.

As for their "investment." I consider myself to be an assest and PERS reflected that. I performed very well because I earned it. I‘m sorry I chose to leave when I did, but at the time I honestly felt I did not have any other options. My health was a priority to me and my recovery even more so as I am determined to earn a position that I want, not a transfer to a trade I have no interest in only because it is "open." So penalizing me because I left is crap. I wasn‘t medically unfit when I left the CF, why am I considered to be so now for the same injury? Especially when that injury was acquired while I was on duty in the CF - something that they will not accept responsibility for, although they do acknowledge that they picked up the tab for my surgery.

So keep your rolling eyes and your sanctimonious attitude and consider for a moment that maybe there are others who need to make use of that same political system that you have sworn to put your life on the line for.


----------



## torin25 (18 Jan 2004)

I am sorry but the CF needs people bad right at the moment and they are very slow.  I have been waiting to become an MP now for 1 year and was put on a waiting list this week.  My credentials are first aid/security at a mine sight and also I am a armed guard who delivers cash. I will also add that I have a 2-year corrections diploma.  I still have not been accepted what do I have to do here.  I also happen to no what they selected this year for MP‘s most are 21 to 22 year old straight out of school.  Does the cf not look at work experience; as well I am only 25.  Very disappointed in the CF right now, I don't no if I even want anything to do with them.


----------



## Enzo (18 Jan 2004)

The funny thing there is, a few years ago a guy I knew was a Steward in the navy, had been for his entire time in and he was happy there. For whatever reason he had to remuster (I thought they closed down the trade, but it‘s still on the career board so I‘m not certain what was the reason, I‘m not Navy) so he opted for MP. I bumped into him in the mess at Borden during his training. I just couldn‘t help but laugh. He‘s a little guy 5‘6", weighs 140 if he‘s lucky and he was late 30‘s at the time. Close to his pension, he just wanted to ride his time and then get out. No policing experience or education. Just his time in as a Steward. He wasn‘t alone.

I‘m sorry Pissed, what were your qualifications again?


----------



## Franko (18 Jan 2004)

Well.. Im Pissed. I asked an MP here and he say they take the guys with no experience for the reason of "they lack bad habits because they haven‘t been exposed to any part of the trade". Hope that explains something...

Enzo....You said and I quote"I‘m sorry I chose to leave when I did, but at the time I honestly felt I did not have any other options. My health was a priority to me and my recovery even more so as I am determined to earn a position that I want, not a transfer to a trade I have no interest in only because it is "open." So penalizing me because I left is crap. I wasn‘t medically unfit when I left the CF, why am I considered to be so now for the same injury? Especially when that injury was acquired while I was on duty in the CF - something that they will not accept responsibility for, although they do acknowledge that they picked up the tab for my surgery."

Don‘t you think that the recuiters MAY have taken your leaving for health reasons as a factor in their descision to decline your application? They don‘t owe you an explaination for why they declined either, same as any other potential employer. I have met over the past few years lots of people who didn‘t make it into the trade of their choice. You can always try to apply into a "lesser" trade to get your foot in the door, then put in an OT after your probation period ends. There are ALWAYS options.

As for being sanctimonious...I was being sarcastic

Regards


----------



## Veteran`s son (18 Jan 2004)

Has the CF application process always taken this long?
I believe Kaspacanada said that the application process took about 8 months in their case.
On average, how long  does the application process take?


----------



## kaspacanada (18 Jan 2004)

I am not sure on the minimun amount of time it can take to actually get into the CF. Some reserve regiments, like the one I originally joined will allow you to work with them before you go on your training course in the summer and will try to help you prepare for it.  Some mat not and may enroll you just before your training course.  For the reg force, they may wait to enroll you until course is starting.  Radiohead and Franko hit the nail on the head when they mentioned the timing of courses to the timing of enrollment.  That is something the military has to consider.  And I can‘t think of things too much more boring than being untrained sitting in a PAT platoon doing primarily make-work projects.  It can take a couple of years, it may be able to take 3 months, I really am not sure.  A better place to ask that would be the recruiting centre 1-800-856-8488.


----------



## Franko (18 Jan 2004)

I don‘t know the stats...all depends on demand for the trade you want.

For myself...

Reserves(88)...3months

Regular force(94) 3 weeks and I was driving a Panzer.   

Man...do I ever miss the Leo‘s   :warstory:  

Regards


----------



## Franko (18 Jan 2004)

Glad to see that kaspacanada has an idea of the drudgery that happens in a pat platoon while you wait for a course to start up. Not a nice way to start off in the CF, but it happens.I‘ve talked to a few of the guys out west this past spring during the BTE, man they are so low on morale I actually ached at the sight of them.

Enzo...you still haven‘t answered my question.

or am I being sanctimonious again   

Regards


----------



## Enzo (18 Jan 2004)

Franko - Sorry, I‘m tired and sensitive to this issue. That is an understatement. I am ready to rip things apart here. I was expecting a response last week (actually told end of December this time) and it‘s driving me to a bad place. Here‘s the thing. I‘m not wanting to return to the Reg Force as an Infantryman(031).

This all began because I was in a PAT PL @ Meaford and I was told I was going to remain there for a year or more, but I was earning a paycheque right? That wasn‘t good enough for me. After 4 months of PAT, I was climbing the walls. I‘m from BC, it was not a good time. Add to that the unknown aspects to my future and that I was in Skills Coy working for the OC (I found myself being traded to other units on a loan basis to "assist" with their backlog of paperwork) At first, the idea of taking weekend work projects back to the shacks was good as it kept me out of the ranks. I couldn‘t afford the hangover‘s, literally.  Bear in mind, all this time I‘m still considered an untrained private even though I was only weeks away from the end of my QL3 and I had done so for the last 5 weeks with a back injury, and my pay is reflecting that. My work in Skills was going well, except my name wasn‘t the one being signed at the bottom of the page. When I heard that I might be there for up to 18 months by my OC, I was aghast. Thanksgiving weekend came along. Base was desserted. I walked from the shacks to the ranks half a dozen times, didn‘t run into more than 1 or 2 people. I stood outside the shacks and looked around. This was my future and it wasn‘t what I had signed up for. Add to this a pregnant girlfriend back home who wanted to know why I was there - she understood training and the job, but sitting around PAT, why couldn‘t I do that at Naden? Good question. I asked, my superiors. They didn‘t want to "lose" me to another unit, nor did they want me to go "soft" while I was there. Bear also in mind I still have the staples in my back from surgery at this point. Soft? How about I heal first. 0730 inspections for an hour and sitting on a Swedish ball once a week was not my idea of rehabilitation.

So, I fought for my release. Literally. I had performed wonderfully for the army until the injury, and then pushing myself to the point that my surgeon asked if I wanted to walk again as the damage to my back was in dire need of surgery. Results from the CAT & MRI came in, I was on the table the next day. His question to me was, why was I walking? They loved that also. Showed I had "good qualities." I was top shot in my platoon; top candidate for the QL2 (we were on a QL 2/3 combined). Overall, I was an asset not to be lost.

After the surgery, recovery I was told, was up to me. That was the final factor (along with the above) for my choice to leave. I did not want to, but I wanted to be able to perform my duties and in PAT, I was not going to be able to do so. Took me 4 months to figure that out. Upon my release, I enrolled in a program @ UBC with the sports physios there and did my bit. Now, I‘m 32 and in excellent health. I‘ve been good to go since 1999. This all began when I considered the Reserves as I contemplated school - my WO advised me to get out, get healthy then get into a reserve unit. Figured I‘d do very well there and I could get the education that I formally lacked. When I left the CF, I asked to be on the Supplementary Reserve list. (That was never done, one of many errors since I departed that I have documented) I decided to join the Malahat reserve element as a PID diver. As I am already a qualified and experienced commercial diver, I thought it would be a good fit while I was in school.

In addition, to pay the bills these past few years, I returned to Commercial Diving. That is by no means "light" work. Now I am in school working towards a degree. School is finally getting me a bit soft as I‘m sitting far too much for my taste, but I‘m rectifying that also.

Here‘s the thing, although I had a Category "A" medical upon my release from the CF, which was later redesignated "B" until I could prove otherwise upon my return. I‘ve since been found to have a Cat "C"? In their words, I can‘t even work as a postal clerk. WTF!!! The woman who told me this was 40 pounds overweight, sitting on her *** all day, talking to me about CF fitness standards?? You want to see something funny, walk into CFRC Victoria and see how many can do 35 pushups.

That is a judgement call on my part, but I am pissed. If I have offended anyone, tough. I‘m not kidding. How dare a reserve MARS female officer compare her BOTC as equivalent to REG Infantry Battle School training. I‘m sure she did have it tough. More importantly, why is a young MARS officer working in a CFRC anyway? Just didn‘t want to use her training on the boat? Oh, that‘s right, I asked her that, she told me that she gets motion sicknessness and can‘t work on the ship. She still did the training though. Sorry for the candidate who was bumped to the next course eh.

And I‘m medically unfit? That was the joke when I was working this past summer on the sites, 11hr days, 100 pounds of kit, tons of heaving lifting and carrying of kit and gear on 1200‘ systems. The guys thought it was funny. My sense of humour is running thin.

I‘ve had 4 doctors sign me off as good to go - 3 were specialist in their fields that the CFRC continued to ask for. As of now, they want me to see an Orthopaedic Surgeon, who won‘t see me as they don‘t deal with testing in the area that was asked by the CFRC (and they charge $12-1500 to look me over regardless). CFRC then responds with, go to a physiatrist. See above 3 doctors then. The first doctor was actually my GP who included a comment to "cover himself." He said I was fit, but it was that comment that the CFRC highlighted. I‘ve had to fight that since. Hence the remaining 3 doctors who did not concur with the first doctor‘s comments at all. And since they are specialists, I tend to agree with them.

It‘s almost at the point where I‘ve even considered going to the US, even with the hoops to jump through for admission. I‘m too old for the Brits. I‘m giving it until school is concluded, and then I‘m going to see what my options are.

The CF is my life, I grew up on Naden w/ the PPCLI (how I wish they were still here right now) and it‘s all I‘ve wanted to do is be an officer and serve. I felt strongly that I should have begun my career as a 031 and that was a mistake. Good intention, but I was 26 when I went in. My NCO‘s all agreed that I should have gone 023 from the outset. I respect those men immensely, good men who had good time in, I learned a lot. (Most have since left the CF, none were over 40) If I didn‘t want this life, I wouldn‘t be fighting so strongly for it. I would return to flying planes in a foreign country (good luck here in Canada) as I‘m also qualified to do that. Or I‘d return to the Caymans and work 6 days a week under the sun playing with the ladies - been there, done that, shaking my head as to why I returned to Victoria some days, especially at this time of the year.

So here I am, doing well in school. Keeping my fitness up, but my morale is suffering. Does that answer your question Frank?


----------



## Enzo (18 Jan 2004)

P.S.

Writing to you people on this site is about the only outlet I have for my stress in this area. My friends generally don‘t support the CF the way that I do and have been hearing this for going on 5 years. The lady I was with has long since left, a casualty of my focus on the CF over her. I don‘t regret anything, it‘s all character building. But having this as an outlet is something that I feel is more than productive. It‘s vital to me at this stage. Otherwise, I feel incompetent as I do not have control over such a vital area of my life.

Thanks Mike for having this site here, it‘s more than informative or entertaining. It‘s filling a gap that the CF (as shown by the closing of their site last week) is not willing to acknowledge just yet. Cheers.

Sorry for not getting the sarcasm Franko, anger comes easier than understanding sometimes.


----------



## yot (19 Jan 2004)

I have nothing about this.


----------



## Franko (19 Jan 2004)

Enzo...NOW I understand your frustration with the system. They way you were talking, mostly hostile, I thought you were just another guy who didn‘t get picked up for the forces because he didn‘t have the smarts(seen lots get in, most kicked out)

Now that you‘ve explained your situation I can now empathise. Man, you got the shaft BIG time   

If your ever in Pet drop me a line first. Well go out in a Coyote or something, have a few beers, have a few laughs....

As for the fat piece of poo of a Res MARS officer...I would have been over the table, fists swinging!! People like that....USELESS!   

Your always welcome here man...who‘s with me?

Regards


----------



## Enzo (20 Jan 2004)

Thanks Franko. If I ever fly into Pet I‘ll take you up on that, trade you for a ride in a Cessna. I have a few people to look up. Bunch of guys I knew should still be loitering around there. Thing is though, when I return, it‘s going to be in CADPAT with 2nd Lieu‘s on my shoulders.

I should clarify, these were two different individuals - I was on a rant, the heffer was the one who was talking to me about the CF‘s decision, etc... This was a few years ago (Christ, I‘m thinking in terms of years??). The MARS was at another time. She is a tiny, aerobics instructor type. I‘m a softy, besides, she‘s kind of cute. So I figured adding an assault charge to my resume wouldn‘t be the smartest move. I can see that now, 

"uh sir... you‘re a 6‘4" 220 pd guy. When exactly were you defending yourself against the little lady?"

"Officer, I was provoked. She kept referring to me as Mr. and saying something about how the CF can be an environment of unique tests and hardships, both physically and mentally... I think I might have said, don‘t make me angry, you wouldn‘t like me when I‘m angry (turns green, takes fat pill out of peon‘s mouth and picks up peon, throws through candy machine..."

Yeah, best to take it out on a kicking bag. Now I‘m doing Yoga also. Not quite the same as Kickboxing, but I needed to learn to deal with stress a bit better, understandably eh. I‘ve had to deal with so many, I‘m losing track. People are coming and going, while surprisingly, some faces are there each year. Go figure.

Anyway, I‘m better now. From time to time I‘m ready to walk onto a base and just walk up to the highest rank I can find and go, "ok, here‘s the thing. If you can find a couple of guys who can wrestle me out of here, then I‘ll walk away and not look back. If not, then get on a phone and start pushing some bloody paper." I‘d most likely end up in trouble (s‘why I haven‘t done that, but it‘s nice to daydream    )

In the meantime, I should have another rejection by next week, see what happens, I‘ll keep you guys posted. Cheers.


----------



## Franko (21 Jan 2004)

Good to hear Enzo....keep your chin up! As for the 2nd Leu‘s...why don‘t you just go NCO? You got the moxie for it.    

Regards


----------



## GrahamD (21 Jan 2004)

Keep in mind that when you hear that the military is lacking sufficient personnel, they don‘t mean that every position needs people.
Some jobs are closed for the next 5 years or so, or so I was told when I applied for the firefighting trade.
 You may be waiting because there are few positions available in your desired trade, or because, and this may make you feel uncomfortable or mad, there are more suitable candidates who have applied for the same position. Its competetive.

As for calling people at home to keep them informed and excited about their application, well frankly that seems silly.  
It seems to me that I have been kept up to date at every step of the procedure regarding what "I" need to do next to proceed, including waiting for finger prints (6 months for me), available interview times (6 weeks for me).  So there is some waiting involved, but you need to understand that having a recruiter call you to tell you that nothing more has happend with your file is an enormous waste of time.  If something happens, (ie a job offer) you will be informed immediately. So relax.

You may be sitting there now saying "I‘m sitting here ready to go" and feeling as though you are an ideal candidate and are probably frusterated that they aren‘t pumping people through basic training to fill the void in manpower that everyone is talking about, but remember the Canadian Armed Forces only has so much $$$$$.  They cannot afford to be taking in every person who shows a moderate amount of interest in joining up.  They need to enhance their percentages of people who are going to make it through their initial contract and cross their fingers that they will be career soldier material, because its awfully expensive to put a year or three years into an induvidual who is just going to wash out in the end.
  Thats exactly what will happen if you start a mad hiring spree and overlooking the fact that you had to call a person every few weeks to keep them interested in their application.


----------



## pte_lee (21 Jan 2004)

Just FYI for all you thinking that the military is "dying for people" we arent.  Believe it or not, at this present time of the over 70 trades we have, we‘re only hiring for four.  So yeah, we can be picky, and if you‘re not on the top of the list, its okay, because we‘re being picky, beacuse we can.  And some background checks take some time, just think, we have to clear EVERYTHING that you‘ve ever done, so unless you‘ve sat in your basement your whole life and have only left the house to go to school, it may take some time, suck it up.


----------



## Enzo (22 Jan 2004)

Graham & Lee - I‘m going to assume that was intended for those who listed other posts prior to mine. I‘ve already stated my situation clearly enough. The idea of a CFRC NCO telling me to "suck it up" after going on 5 years. Yeah, that would be about par for the course.

Franko - I‘m not closed to it; honestly, at this point I‘d take whatever trade, it whatever regiment just to work my way back to where I want to be. That isn‘t actually logical when you consider that I could return to an shallow life in the Caribbean any time I choose. I must be a masochist. I‘d like to become involved with command. I‘d be happy as a PL CO. I think I‘d be good in that particular role. Besides, I listened to my NCO‘s and they all thought I should be doing so also. They liked my attitude. Go figure. It‘s all wishful thinking anyway until I can get this ridiculousness sorted out. Cheers...


----------



## Yes Man (22 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Lee.ck:
> [qb]so unless you‘ve sat in your basement your whole life and have only left the house to go to school, it may take some time, suck it up. [/qb]


So mine should be cleared in a week?


----------



## Franko (22 Jan 2004)

Armour is always open Enzo...

46 tons of steel and sex appeal   

regards


----------



## Enzo (22 Jan 2004)

Armour may be open as a trade, but I‘m still unable to do anything until I can get approval from CFRC and as I was supposed to have a response by the end of December... I‘ll keep it in mind though.

Cheers.


----------



## Franko (22 Jan 2004)

Yeah...that‘s it...release your anger....AND COME TO THE DARK SIDE!

Recce by Death baby!

Regards


----------



## Enzo (23 Jan 2004)

I dunno, figure I‘m too big to be hanging around inside a LAV all day. Then again, old g/f of mine was Armoured Recce. She always laughed at me for being a grunt. Said she got to ride to the destination and then was able to dismount and go play in the woods. And I‘ve always liked the C-8‘s.   

Gonna be making some bi-monthly phone calls tomorrow. It‘s good to have hobbies.


----------



## Franko (23 Jan 2004)

That‘s it...your ALMOST there...  

Regards


----------



## Enzo (23 Jan 2004)

Not quite yet eh. CFRC has still deigned to respond to the MP‘s query. It has been 2 months. A second letter is for delivery next week. I‘m actually getting used to thinking in season‘s. Patience. I am learning so much about patience.


----------



## Veteran`s son (24 Jan 2004)

Enzo:

Your determination to be a CF member again is admirable!   
It seems inevitable that you will re-enlist in the Canadian Army again.
You do not give up and you do not seem to be discouraged easily.


----------



## portcullisguy (25 Jan 2004)

NOW I know why they told us Reservists up at Meaford on course to stay AWAY from the PAT PL shacks at all costs.

No offence Enzo, but I really would not have wanted to run into you there on a bad day.  Me or my fellow weekend SQ or summer BIQ troopies walking around all smug with our "ha, I just got freedom of the base, I‘m goin‘ to the mess" ‘tudes, and perhaps running into a disgruntled PAT PL "untrained" pte who has had more time in than any of us...

Anyway I hope things work out for you in the near future.  It sounds like the CF would be at a loss without your grit and determination.


----------



## Enzo (26 Jan 2004)

Guy - None taken. I‘m sitting here thinking that we weren‘t that bad when it came to interacting w/ the reservists. But I‘m remembering the mindset. There was a bit of a gulf. Probably for some of the reasons you mentioned. I mean, we were confined to base for just over 3 months to begin with (aside for a couple of days of mandatory holiday which messed with our systems and gave us a helluva lotta cock upon our return 2 days later). This was winter, by the time spring was warming up and we were beginning to earn some priviledges, it was tough to listen to people bitching about their weeks of hardship. But that comes with the job. So fair game to those who were going through the training on their summers as opposed to us who were full time. it‘s all about choices. And many guys were good to go out of both ranks, so power to them.

I had a problem with those who were soft and abused their limited powers. I still do. Regardless of their trade and regiment. I firmly believe in bettering yourself and those around, if you can. Be a part of the solution, y‘know.


----------



## Franko (26 Jan 2004)

Good points Enzo, Veteran‘s son, Guy...

Now Enzo...USE YOUR ANGER AND LASH OUT! COME TO THE ARMOURED SIDE...IT‘S WHERE YOU BELONG...YOU KNOW THIS TO BE TRUE!!!

*Enzo screams like a girl...Darth laughs*   

Regards


----------



## Enzo (27 Jan 2004)

I‘m still screaming   

Is there enough diesel to go around though? Getting out to push would just suck   

Dude, I‘m ready to say yes to working as a clerk in Public Affairs at this point. My life‘s a study in dark humour. Here‘s a recent example. I am beginning to realize that even if I can get past CFRC this year I will most likely not be able to sign up in time to join a course for the summer. So summer job‘s are coming to mind. I figured I‘d apply for the Ministry of Forests Unit Crew for the summer. I went to the website over the weekend. Their cutoff date for applications was Jan 21st; four days prior.   

And I laugh and I smile and laugh some more.

My criminology prof. wants me to consider becoming a criminologist as a career option. Something about how I‘m able to follow multiple lines of logical thought while remaining emotionally detached from the issues at hand. My buddies in the Caribbean want to know when I‘m going to return to "enjoy life, ladies and lounging." And yet here I remain, go figure.

Tell you what Franko, if I ever do get past the overworked geniuses at CFRC, then I‘ll look into an armoured trade. It‘ll most likely be as an officer. Mind filling me in about that from an experienced perspective. I can read the CF‘s site for the technical aspects. Here are the things that would be a factor. If I can get in while I‘m getting my degree, then I‘m looking at the local C Scot R‘s infantry as a Reserve Officer. How much does that differ from Armoured? Is it difficult to transfer over? I‘m most likely thinking L Strath‘s Horse I suppose for Reg Force. That keeps me in the west, better skiing/mountain biking in the Rockies. The main thing for any trade I pick is this. I am interested in bettering myself to be more of an asset, but overall, I‘d be perfectly happy as a PL CO for many years. I‘m assuming the equivalent is a vehicle commander. Is that realistic thinking? It isn‘t so much an aversion to paperwork, I‘m anal enough to have that squared away in no time. It‘s just that I like to get dirty and play outside.

What‘re your thoughts? Bearing in mind this is all hypothetical, nothing‘s in stone yet eh.

Cheers...


----------

